# BFD or Ultracurve Pro?



## Guest (Mar 3, 2007)

I was going to get a BFD to EQ my sub and flatten the response in my room. I can get a deal on an Ultracurve Pro EQ for the same price. The Ultracurve seems like a better option to me but to be honest, I don't know much about either one. Any recommendations as to which is better for me? From looking at their panels, the connections would be the same. 

Here is my setup if it makes a difference:
Sony STR-DA5200ES AVR
Ascend Acoustics 340s L/C/R
Ascend Acoustics 170s surrounds
HSU VTF-2 MK3 sub
Toshiba HD-A1
Xbox 360
PS3


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

The Ultracurve is a higher quality device that has a lot of features that you might not need and some that would be nice, but for the same price I would certainly take it over a BFD. The only rub would be that you would have to enter the filters by hand, since REW doesn't communicate with a DEQ yet. No big deal....

brucek


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks for the advice, Bruce.


----------

